# Diamond V Yeast Culture



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry for my litany of questions lately, but I have another one for you. I would like to start following these feeding guidelines, at least more or less:

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/feeding.htm

But I can't figure out where to buy the Diamond V Yeast Culture? It doesn't seem to be available online, and the link provided here no longer works:

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/minerals.htm#yeast

If you use this product, or have in the past, can you shed some light on it? Do you like it, does it seem effective and worth it, and where on earth do you get it? TIA!


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.diamondv.com/languages/en/tech-xpdfm/

I couldn't find dealers, but you can use their contact link and get the info.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We buy it get it from Hoegger Goat Supply.

I like it and we have healthy goats so I assume its in part to that. When you have a doe have quintuplits that are healthy and no complications I'd say shes in good shape.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

My regular feed store carries it. You may want to ask.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

KrisD said:


> My regular feed store carries it. You may want to ask.


I live in Everson, WA. I followed your blog link out of curiosity and we are neighbors.  Which feed store do you go to? TIA!


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Jeffers


----------



## porcupine73 (Jan 31, 2013)

I was looking around for this product as well. I see some folks selling it in smaller quantities on Amazon and eBay. Interestingly I noticed on Diamond V's web site they list a non-GMO version of the product and also an organic version, which means the standard product almost certainly contains GMO's (probably the corn in the mixture of stuff they grow the yeast in). I know not everyone cares about GMO's; just pointing it out since I saw it on their site. The analysis looks pretty interesting. 

Ah ok I see the non-GMO version does not use any corn at all, but then does use soy however.

I wonder if you could make something like this yourself by mixing up some kind of grain soup similar to the list of ingredients Diamond V shows they use, and adding the listed yeast (Saccharomyces cerevisiae yeast and the media on which it was grown, consisting of soyhulls, wheat middlings, rye middlings, and cane molasses.)

That yeast strain comes up as baker's yeast though I see many champagne and wine yeasts are various strains of that yeast. So it sounds like you would basically brew it up almost like a wine or beer, maybe strain off the liquid (which might make a tasty homebrew), and then possibly dry the yeast trub or lees in a shallow pan at a low temp in an oven? Or maybe even feed it wet provided most of the ethanol has evaporated?

I see Fiascofarm suggests the DFM form, it says 'DFM is a blend of Original XP Yeast Culture with direct fed microbials and enzymes to help maintain optimum feed digestibility in ruminants.'


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

porcupine73 said:


> I was looking around for this product as well. I see some folks selling it in smaller quantities on Amazon and eBay. Interestingly I noticed on Diamond V's web site they list a non-GMO version of the product and also an organic version, which means the standard product almost certainly contains GMO's (probably the corn in the mixture of stuff they grow the yeast in). I know not everyone cares about GMO's; just pointing it out since I saw it on their site. The analysis looks pretty interesting.
> 
> Ah ok I see the non-GMO version does not use any corn at all, but then does use soy however.
> 
> ...


Yes, I would be interested in the organic or non-GMO version. I think I'd like to try it and see if it's worth it before I start thinking about how to make it myself...


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

We used it for awhile. It was top dressed but fell to the bottome of feed pans so they really didnt get much.
Ask your local feed stores. Is the one on RR Ave still in operation?


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

Goat Servant said:


> We used it for awhile. It was top dressed but fell to the bottome of feed pans so they really didnt get much.
> Ask your local feed stores. Is the one on RR Ave still in operation?


I think so... Hohl's and Clark's? I think Clark's deals mostly with aquatic stuff, so Hohl's? I haven't been there before.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Hohl's kind of rings a bell. Havent lived up that way for 30 some years.


----------



## naturally (Apr 3, 2009)

Go to www.allnaturalfeed.com for Diamond V XPC Green Organic. Can be purchased in 1.25#, 3# and 50#.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Call WFC in Lynden and have them order it for you. They can order almost anything. They ordered it for me but it's been forever. The other place to try is Matt @ Hannegan Feed and Farm on Hannegan and Pole rd. he's a great guy who has ordered many thing for me.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

What is the added benefit of top dressing with the yeast culture? I can buy a 50lb bag for $25 and thought about it but I wasn't sure what the benefit was of adding it to their feed. I am revamping my feeding program this year hence why I am curious .

Justine


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

KrisD said:


> Call WFC in Lynden and have them order it for you. They can order almost anything. They ordered it for me but it's been forever. The other place to try is Matt @ Hannegan Feed and Farm on Hannegan and Pole rd. he's a great guy who has ordered many thing for me.


We are good friends with Matt, but he's just always so busy! So sometimes he forgets. I'll let DH know to ask him or WFC. I think he got it into his head that this was a super weird, specific item to ask for. I'll tell him it's not. 

Thank you!


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

naturally said:


> Go to www.allnaturalfeed.com for Diamond V XPC Green Organic. Can be purchased in 1.25#, 3# and 50#.


Those prices seem really high! :shocked: I'll see if I can get it more locally for less. Thanks for the info though!


----------



## porcupine73 (Jan 31, 2013)

After doing some more research, I see CountrySide organics carries one Diamond yeast product. CountrySide doesn't like soy, and in researching the Diamond yeast that they sell, it is an organic formulation that does not use soy as a feed for the yeasts. That's the one I'm planning to try.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It helps by providing what the goats need to keep up their levels of B vitamins.

When you top dress feed, you can improve adhesion by drizzling a little oil over the feed, then adding your yeast, dolomite, kelp, ammonium chloride, etc.


----------



## crowinghen (Jul 25, 2004)

You can buy at the Excel feed mills in Tacoma- off the 56th st reet exit.
Susie


----------

